# USB-Laufwerk nicht einzubinden

## uhai

 :Evil or Very Mad:  Nachdem digikam jetzt geht, verweigert anscheinend das USB-Laufwerk seinen Dienst. 

Beim boot heute morgen ist der Rechner im POST hängen geblieben. Das USB-Laufwerk hat sich mit "klick-klack"-Geräuschen gemeldet. Nach mehrmaligen ein- und ausschalten konnte ich dann das Grub-Menü erreichen und ohne weitere Fehler KDE hochfahren. Das klick-klack hat aufgehört.

Allerdings wird das Laufwerk nicht erkannt, es wird nirgends angezeigt und läßt sich auch nicht mounten. Den USB-Port habe ich getauscht, ebenso das Kabel.

Ich habe davon 2, die etwa gleich alt sind. Das andere läuft ohne Probleme. Mein letzte Backup ist schon auch etwas her...

Das scheint jetzt ein Hardware-Problem zu sein, oder?

uhai

----------

## tazinblack

Klingt schon verdächtig nach Hardware. Ist das ne 3,5" Platte?

Kannst Du die Platte mal noch an einem anderen Rechner testen?

So könntest Du am einfachsten ausschließen, dass doch ein anderes Problem besteht.

Sollte das Ding dort laufen, würde ich gleich ein Backup ziehen, nur so zur Sicherheit.   :Wink: 

----------

## Randy Andy

Genau,

das gleiche hab ich auch schon mit einigen Platten erlebt.

Wenn deine Platte kein eigenes Netzteil zur Stromversorgung hat, sondern über das USB-Kabel gespeist wird (< 3,5" Platte)

dann kann man glück haben, und bekommt die Dinger an einem ext. USB Hub mit eigener  Spannungsversorgung hier und da nochmal zum laufen (für die letzte Ölung/Datensicherung).

Liegt daran, dass die max. Stromaufnahme per USB Port im PC auf 500 mA begrenzt ist.

Da hilft auch meist nicht den ev. vorhandenen zweiten Stecker des USB-Kabels zur Stromversorgung noch einzustecken, wegen oftmals schlecht implementiertem USB-Protokoll der Hardware, zum aushandeln der max Stromaufnahme. 

Daher auch mein Tipp mit dem Hub!

Ist natürlich nicht garantiert, hat bei mir aber schon paar mal geholfen, bis die Plodde endgültig schrott war... - möge sie in Frieden ruhen   :Crying or Very sad: 

Grooß, Andy.

----------

## uhai

Das ist ein Western Digital Book mit Netzadapter -> Ich denke, kein Spannungsproblem. 

Aber ich habe zwei von den Dingern, ich werde das funktionierende mal abstöpseln und das andere mit den Kabeln anhängen. Vielleicht....

uhai

<edit> Nee, gleiche Situation. Das klick-klack spürt man auch am Gehäuse...

Ich schick mal eine Mail an WD, wenigstens die Bilder vom Geburtstag meiner Frau und von der Kommunion hätte ich gerne wieder. </edit>

----------

## ScytheMan

kannst du das gehäuse öffnen und die platte intern anschließen oder hilft wackeln an der strombuchse?

evtl. einfach nur nen wackelkontakt, haben externe gehäuse gerne.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also wenn man da klackern hört, dann ist die Mechanik im Arsch. Manchmal klebt der Kopf auf der Platte. Da hilft dann manchmal einmal fest gegen schlagen. Sollte man sonst nicht tun, aber kaputter als kaputt geht nicht. Ansonsten wird WD kaum etwas für deine Datenrettung tun können. Da musst dich an Ontrack oder vergleichbare Firmen wenden. Aber das geht in den 4-stelligen Betrag...

----------

## uhai

Kostenschätzung per Email 1.500 - 2.500 €   :Sad: 

uhai

----------

## musv

Hatte/hab ein ähnliches Problem. Meine Systemplatte ist eine IDE-Platte. Beim letzten Rechnerupgrade musste die für einige Zeit erstmal in ein externes Gehäuse ausweichen. Das Teil ging nur selten zu mounten und klackerte wie bekloppt. Im Rechner angeschlossen funktioniert das Teil problemlos und hat noch nie geklackert. Kann also auch am Gehäuse liegen. Warum, weiß ich nicht. Mein Gehäuse hat ebenfalls eine eigene Stromversorgung.

----------

## uhai

ok, jetzt habe ich das Teil im Gehäuse, hat ein, zwei, dreimal beim Start geklappert..., booten ging auch länger wie sonst.

Jetzt ist alles ruhig, nur taucht das Ding nicht auf und kann daher nicht gemountet werden. Ist in diesem Rechner die einzige IDE-Platte , der Rest ist Sata.

Also sollte das Ding doch als hda1 auftauchen, oder?

uhai

----------

## Yamakuzure

Nein, nichts taucht mehr als hd* auf, alles ist sd*.  :Wink: 

Mein Arbeitsrechner hat zwei IDE-Platten: /dev/sda und /dev/sdb. Ein USB-Laufwerk wird /dev/sdc.

Das liegt daran, dass der alte ATA support in dem neuen SATA aufgegangen ist:

menuconfig->Device Drivers:

```
  < > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED)  --->

  SCSI device support  --->

  <*> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers
```

(so sollte es in deiner Config aussehen.)

----------

## uhai

ok, als sd taucht es auch nicht auf. auch das BIOS kann die platte nicht erkennen, bemüht sich aber beim Start ziemlich ausdauernd....

Ohne Erkennung im BIOS kann ich alle Software-Tools wohl abhaken, oder?

uhai

----------

